# Been drilling slabs



## CrappieKeith (May 8, 2009)

Being we are only 2 weeks past ice out it's still early but we have been drilling slabs with my tiny hair jigs.
Check out some pics!

























We have way more pics and videos on my fishing forum.
www.ckoutdoors.com


----------



## clutch25 (May 8, 2009)

Nice fish!

If you want, I can PM you my address so you can send all the fillets to me!


----------



## nilzlofgren (May 8, 2009)

Looks like a fun day.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 11, 2009)

clutch25 said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> If you want, I can PM you my address so you can send all the fillets to me!



I'd rather teach you how to catch them so you can do it for yourself including cleaning them...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 11, 2009)

Nice! Can't beat a day of fishin'. Drink one for me next time.


----------



## clutch25 (May 12, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> I'd rather teach you how to catch them so you can do it for yourself including cleaning them...



I know how to catch them...never cleaned em though!


----------

